# What do the FEDs want with farms?



## Sad Chad (Dec 1, 2021)

Null mentioned on a stream a week or two back that he was annoyed at the US Courts (arent we all always?) but couldn't disclose why.

Since then he has posted a warrant canary, which I guess is an inquiry into any existing warrants or governmental action against his IPs (farms, MATI, 1776)









						Transparency
					

Transparency statements concerning properties I manage.




					git.kiwifarms.net
				




National Security Letters
1776: 0
Kiwi: 0
MATI: 0

Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Court
1776: 0
Kiwi: 0
MATI: 0

Gag orders under 18 USC 2705(b)
1776: 0

MATI: 0

One catagory, that being gag orders for the farms, is suspiciously absent. Very cool way of getting around a gag order by disclosing that all of your other properties are NOT subject to glow man intervention.









						18 U.S. Code § 2705 -  Delayed notice
					






					www.law.cornell.edu
				












						18 U.S. Code § 2703 -  Required disclosure of customer communications or records
					






					www.law.cornell.edu
				




What do you think the FEDs have required from the site, and why do you think they have put a gag on ooperator for disclosing anything about it? Are we all going to jail for saying the N-word one to many times?


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Dec 1, 2021)

Probably somebody just Fedposted too hard. That's usually what it's been in the past.


----------



## kūhaku (Dec 1, 2021)

I’m guessing that like with sigsegv that we’ll get a big info dump on what happened once he’s allowed to talk about it. Fed posting is probably the culprit as usual


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Dec 1, 2021)

The ADL.
I'm betting on the ADL.
They got GypsyCrusader, they're coming for YOU.


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Dec 1, 2021)

It may also be a revenge porn case. I believe that happened with Aediot.


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Dec 1, 2021)

Sexy Senior Citizen said:


> It may also be a revenge porn case. I believe that happened with Aediot.


Revenge Porn isn't federal afaik.
Each state has a different interpretation - some states don't have it at all.

MRPGA

Anyway. It's the Jews.


----------



## Sad Chad (Dec 1, 2021)

Orange Rhymer said:


> The ADL.
> I'm betting on the ADL.
> They got GypsyCrusader, they're coming for YOU.


Fuck, but I’m a good goy. What if I promise to pray to Israel and watch Schindler’s list an extra time this week?


----------



## MarkofdaBOOG (Dec 1, 2021)

I doubt its anything honestly


----------



## Haramburger (Dec 2, 2021)

fishing for another couchcuck

Israel is our Greatest Ally btw


----------



## byuu (Dec 2, 2021)

Ralph made good on his threat and reported the secureserver leak to the FBI.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Dec 2, 2021)

Someone probably has a backed up copy of Hunter Biden's laptop harddrive and Joe want's them silenced.


----------



## Blackhole (Dec 2, 2021)

We make the elites seethe,cope,and mald.


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Feb 19, 2022)

@Null
Since the warrant canary is now intact, are you able to give any indication of what was going on with a potential 18 USC 2705(b) order and if it involved users here in any way to be concerned about? I didn't hear any mention on the podcast or written here.


----------



## TerrorSperg99 (Feb 19, 2022)

This site allows free speech and discussions on politically sensitive subjects. Something those in power do not care for.


----------

